
The Ruby Toolbox is broken - walski
https://github.com/rubytoolbox/rubytoolbox/issues/1
======
walski
Concerning this wonderful site: [https://www.ruby-
toolbox.com/](https://www.ruby-toolbox.com/) which has been around for ages
and is/was one of the best sources to find the right tool for whatever
adventure you were up to in Ruby land. Big shout-out to Christoph for creating
and maintaining this amazing little helper for so long! <3

